# PCOS



## LittlePlum (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I'm 23 and new to the site and wanted to find other women going through similar issues as me. As much as its helps to talk to friends, I feel no one really understands how I feel.

We have been TTC for nearly two years now. I was diagnosed with PCOS in Dec 2014 and I haven't had a period since January this year.

I've been referred to our local Infertility clinic and I'm waiting to receive Clomid but waiting on partners sperm test results first. He has now been asked for a 3rd sample as second sample received wasn't very good.

Finding it increasingly difficult to deal with the waiting and stay positive. 

Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi there LittlePLum, 
We have different issues to you, but are similar as in I am 23 and dealing with fertility issues, so our medical sides are different, but the emotional journey is just as rough! 
Good luck with everything, every day feels like a month or more when you are waiting for things! 

If you ever want to chat, give me a shout, it's nice to let it all out with a stranger who is going through something similar sometimes!

Amy
x


----------



## legendsmother (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi littleplum we are in the same boat, I was diagnosed  last year, ws given clomid nd I didn't respond to it, am now on my first circle with letrozole (femera) and metformin hoping to go for U/S on Wednesday to see if I responded it's a hard journey but I hear sucess stories of pcos ladies a lot and tht gives me hope that it's possible. 
It's so hard knowing am 23 nd having such issues buh den again I am happy I started ttcing on time to know I have issues nd try to fix em


----------

